# Where to go to sell very good jewelery (i.e. not a cash for gold type place)?



## CMum (25 Oct 2011)

Myself and my husband are in dire financial straits and we need to sell my jewelery and all my worldly goods to approach the banks re outstanding loans etc! 

Has anyone any idea where to go to sell very good jewelery (i.e. not a cash for gold type place)? 

I have no idea where to start so any advice would be most welcome! 

Thanks


----------



## Slim (25 Oct 2011)

There are dealers on Francis Street and one in Smithfield in Dublin who will possibly give you a quote. Also auctioneers advertise in the Indo most days. Good luck.


----------



## Jazz01 (25 Oct 2011)

no recommendations on where to sell.. but before you go selling, make sure you get independent advice on the value of the jewelry ... I know some places do offer "valuation certs" .. can always request one for the purpose of insurance cover from where ever they were purchased... 

Best of luck with that... sorry to hear that things have come to this ...


----------



## Mpsox (25 Oct 2011)

Depending on what you have, you may find some auctioneers who specialise in antique jewelry may also be interested. Saturdays irish Times is usually a good source for these


----------



## circle (25 Oct 2011)

Adams are doing a valuation day for Jewellery this Thursday:
http://www.adams.ie/


----------



## CMum (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advice and support.  I will give Adams a go this Thursday and scour the papers for other options.  Thanks again


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Oct 2011)

Very sorry to hear that you have to part company with your jewellery 

Brereton's on Capel St. used to do second-hand jewellery section so you could check with them.

http://www.citikey.com/dublin/features/shops-&-amenities/money/pawnbrokers/


----------



## mercman (25 Oct 2011)

Try O'Reillys in Francis Street -- the Thomas Street end. Or John Weldon Auctioneers in Cows Lane (just off top of Dame Street before Temple Bar). They both will value them and offer you achievable prices at Auction.

Sorry for your bother and Good luck with selling your valuables.


----------

